# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Трафик исходящий бежит куда-то...

## Tro_S

Не пойму куда бежит исходящий трафик: система не определяет, а веб интерфейс считает, теле2 списывает...

Что может быть? вирус?

----------


## Tro_S

гифка стала статикой... вкратце на ней счетчик модема мотает исходящий трафик, который NetLimiter не видит у системы.

----------


## Cheechako

TCPView от Марка Руссиновича в помощь - процесс/протокол/порт/адрес/etc...

----------

Tro_S (23.06.2018)

----------

